# interesting way to go 2-way active



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Found this is the latest flyer from PE. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&partnumber=300-774&sf=08g-14&destination=300-774

Might be nice for upgraded computer speakers.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah they have a 2.1 plate amp too:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-772

Note that both of those are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Lothar34 said:


> Yeah they have a 2.1 plate amp too:
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-772
> 
> Note that both of those are out of stock at the moment.



I think I'm gonna build a 2.1 setup for my TV/monitor in the bedroom using that amp. Probably use a pair of Dayton RS-100's (no tweets) and the tangband 6.5" neo sub.


----------

